# I'm hoping to start a ranch next year and need to know how many cattle can I run on 8



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I live in Montana and have 802 acres of 5 acre range land. Can I run 200 hundred head of Angus beef cattle?


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 
Unfortunately Im not familiar with your area but hopefully someone else will have a better idea for you


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

It's about 100 miles west of Billings


----------



## cowfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

What's the grass like??? Do you have pens and shelters up I don't know what kind of weather u get


----------



## cowfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

Never mind sorry dindnt read your reply at the start forget about the grass ???


----------



## cowfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

A cow needs 1.8 acres of i calculated correctly u should be safe to run 300 head


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have round pens and shelters for equipment and a barn for horses.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

For a whole year


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Cause a guys at Montana state university said I would need 70 acres per year for each cow, but I didn't believe him.


----------



## cowfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

No that's not right good you have a good set up what's your plan calving the cows out selling bred heifers


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I plan to sell that years calves


----------



## Plainsman53 (Feb 26, 2015)

You probably should pay more attention to what the people from Montana State and the neighbors say than anyone on this forum. Are you in a 14 to 17 inch rainfall area?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

14 inch average


----------



## Plainsman53 (Feb 26, 2015)

On your first post you called your place 5 acre range. What did you mean by that? Are you by any chance on the Yellowstone River bottom or have irrigation? That could make a lot of difference on carrying capacity or stocking rate.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have 300 acres of irrigated and the rest is fairly productive.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have water rights, and it came irrigated


----------



## Plainsman53 (Feb 26, 2015)

My first thought was--no way. Now--maybe, the irrigation changes everything. I irrigate some but I'm several hours south of you in a different climate with different temps and humidity. That means I'm not qualified to advise you. The water available, the soil types, and especially your management will make all the in what you can do. Good luck!


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok thank you


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Your LOCAL*

FSA andf NRCS office has the carrying capacity of your supposed ranch.

your pretty darn vague: how much irrigated, how much sub irrigated, how much govt lease outside?

Maybe whoever is giving it to ya can inform ya 2.

perhaps simply divide your 802 by 5 ,,,,,and there's a simple answer.




QUOTE=cotopaxi14;3005]I live in Montana and have 802 acres of 5 acre range land. Can I run 200 hundred head of Angus beef cattle?[/QUOTE]


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

About 50 sub irrigated


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Perhaps*

tile that out and create bout 100 acres of subirrigated?

then you can run 50 more cows and shoot more elk 2.

or put in some shallow solar wells and tile down off dirt tanks.

get used to running a spade and long handle sand shovels too, son.

works best to tile in the fall...with just a touch of frost you can run a Vermeer or ditch witch etc..







cotopaxi14 said:


> About 50 sub irrigated


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

So 100 sub irrigated


----------

